# Hersteller von Speicherbausteine auf RAM-Riegel auslesen



## Shutterfly (20. März 2017)

Moin moin,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit irgendwie mit einem Tool den Hersteller der Speicherbausteine auf einem RAM-Riegel zu ermitteln? In einem aktuellen MSI-Video auf Youtube habe ich gesehen, dass die neureren MSI Boards so etwas wohl können. 

Mich würde interessieren, ob es solche Tools auch auf OS Ebene gibt? Google hat hier leider nur unbrauchbares ausgespuckt, da hier immer auf den Hersteller bzw. den RAM-Riegel selbst verwiesen wird aber nie auf die einzelnen Bausteine.


----------



## LP96 (20. März 2017)

AIDA64 zeigt bei mir DRAM Hersteller an.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. März 2017)

Verdammt. Muss ich gestern übersehen haben. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Wird heute Abend geprüft!


----------



## Chimera (20. März 2017)

Stimmt, in AIDA kannst du es nachgucken. Ob es dies aber bei allen Riegeln auch zuverlässig anzeigt, ist ne andere Frage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. März 2017)

Thaiphoon Burner ist immer einen Versuch wert: Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


----------



## Chimera (20. März 2017)

Stimmt, den Taiphoon hat ich total vergessen. Das kann man auch nutzen, ist vorallem schlanker als Aida und eben auf den RAM bezogen (siehe Bild). Wobei es halt auch nur den Hersteller angibt und nicht z.B. auch die Chipserie  Tja, wäre auch zu schön gewesen, dies hätte selektieren vom RAM nach Chips halt doch bissel vereinfacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. März 2017)

Das hängt nach meiner Erfahrung vom Hersteller ab. Bei Micron fehlt üblicherweise der Eintrag zur Chipbezeichnung, bei Samsung und SK Hynix erfährt man stattdessen oft noch Details.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2017)

Danke für das Feedback. AIDA konnte mir wirklich helfen.

Habe Bausteine von SK Helix drauf. Kurze Randfrage dazu: Kann mir jmd. grob eine Bewertung bzgl. der Qualität von SK Helix geben? Hatte mitbekommen, dass Samsung wohl die "besten" Bausteine liefert. Wie ist SK Helix und Micron zu bewerten?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Ich bezweifel, dass du da irgendeinen Unterschied bemerken wirst.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2017)

Geht mir später vor allem um ein mögliches Übertaktungspotenzial bzw. angepasste Timings


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Geht mir später vor allem um ein mögliches Übertaktungspotenzial bzw. angepasste Timings



Siehe Post über dir.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2017)

Es geht mir nicht um ein subjektives merken sondern um eindeutige Fakten, welche man messen kann


----------



## MDJ (21. März 2017)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste man die Daten mit HWiNFO64 auch auslesen können.


----------



## Chimera (21. März 2017)

Du meinst wohl SK Hynix, nicht Helix  Bei DDR3 waren ja die Samsung Green Riegel ein Geheimtipp, die früher waren auch die Micron mit was vom besten, aber wie es heute aussieht...? Es gibt im Netz Listen, wo du die jeweiligen genutzten Chips und deren "Ranking" sehen kannst, hat aber nen mega Haken: du hast absolut und in keinster Weise ne Garantie, dass dem immer noch so ist. Beispiel: wenn Corsair bei den Dominator GT mal die besten XY Chips verbaut hat, heisst dies eben nicht, dass du automatisch beim Kauf dieses Kits auch heute noch diese Chips drauf hast. Zudem: wikrlich interessant sind solche Chips eh meist nur, wenn man extremes RAM-OC betreiben will. Im Alltag oder bei normalem OC, da gibt es kaum unterschiede bei den high-end Riegeln, egal ob da nun SK Hynix, Elpida, Micron oder Samsung Chips drauf sind.
Zumal heute ja auch die CPU bzw. der Controller darin ein limitierender Faktor ist. Macht ja nicht viel Sinn, wenn man die besten Chips hat, die aber für 4000Mhz dann min. 2V brauchen, der Controller aber schon vorher mit wehenden Fahnen abraucht


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Als der RAM Controller noch im Chipsatz war -- Sockel 775 lässt grüßen -- konnte man noch eine Menge mit guten RAM Chips herausholen.
Heute -- angesichts von K Modellen und SoC -- kannst du das praktisch knicken. Man müsste ewig viele rAM Module testen, um den zu ermitteln, der mit der eigenen Konfiguration perfekt läuft.


----------

